# why is my tiels feet cold?



## Lady Light (Aug 30, 2014)

A couple days ago i changed his cage to a bigger one, day 1, his feet were warm which meant he was happy. Nowadays whenever he steps on my finger his feet are cold but he looks nowhere near sick to me. He eats like a pig (as always) drinks, preens, sings etc no sign of sickness. he just puffs up sometimes. He is near a closed door and its windy atm so i don't really know i moved him to somewhere warmer but still his feet are cold :S


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

Generally my own cockatiel's feet starts getting warmer after some time with me. Maybe it's a little scared of the new bigger cage?


----------



## CrazyArtist (Jul 10, 2014)

I noticed today after i put my tiel back in his cage i cam to check on him a few minutes later and his feet were cold. He's so nervous out of his cage sometimes so maybe he's just unfamiliar and nervous.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't think it means much. People also can have cold hands from stress or anxiety or for no apparent reason. My tiels' foot temps have always varied.


----------

